# Any mobile phone holder



## greekokiril (20 Jul 2009)

Is there anyone with mobile phone holder on his bike, any recomendations?
I found this 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FoneM8-Bicycle-Mobile-Gripmatic-Universal/dp/B000VKEATQ
but it looks too big


----------



## Bristol Dave (20 Jul 2009)

I'd be tempted to go for the armband holder worn by joggers than a cycle mounted one. I have enough trouble with bike mounted equipment shaking lose to risk this happening with my phone.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Neoprene-Jo...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1248084686&sr=1-2

BD


----------



## wafflycat (20 Jul 2009)

I have one of these - very useful.

http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/TriBag_raincover


----------



## Cockney Scot (20 Jul 2009)

I have a KRUSELL phone holder holder, have used it a few times, no problems with phone working loose, BUT the big problem is I keep forgetting the phone is on the handle bars and have left it on a few occasions. For that reason I dont use it much as one time I will forget it and return to the bike to find it gone.


----------



## joshua.agger (21 Jul 2009)

try Krussel I'm also using it


----------



## joshua.agger (21 Jul 2009)

Krusell, they have nice products


----------



## greekokiril (21 Jul 2009)

Thanks guys for the replays, these products are new for me, and they are all great, i will try to find boxit and topeak in some of the local stores here. But i wanted something that i can put my phone on it and to be in front of me on the handle so i can look at him.
Many thanks again


----------



## Cockney Scot (21 Jul 2009)

In that case the Kurrsell does just that.


----------



## Mr Pig (22 Jul 2009)

I put my phone in a poly bag and put it either in my pocket, backpack or the seat bag on my bike. My mate and I did a very wet 50mile ride a couple of years ago, his phone was in his pocket with no bag, and you want to have seen the sate of it! Another mate used to use an MP2 player in his pocket whilst riding and his sweat destroyed it. It stopped working and when he opened it up the insides were all corroded.


----------



## georgetr (23 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> I have one of these - very useful.
> 
> http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/TriBag_raincover



I have topeak, but it is simple model just for keeping phones close to me. Now I start to use HTC G1, and I use one modified in car holder......but it is end of its life so....sugestions


----------



## georgetr (23 Jul 2009)

greekokiril said:


> Thanks guys for the replays, these products are new for me, and they are all great, i will try to find boxit and topeak in some of the local stores here. But i wanted something that i can put my phone on it and to be in front of me on the handle so i can look at him.
> Many thanks again



You are right, it should be in front of you, it is very stimulative when you see your results.....If are poor you push....if are good you push more .

I'm using Sportypal on HTC G1....sometimes when I'm lost in new area I'm using it for navigation but most of the time I'm using it as a personal trainer/ results loger


----------



## Jonathan M (3 Aug 2009)

Otter boxes are pretty good but also a bit expensive.


----------

